# Looking for climber northern nj



## sharkfin12us (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a job one day this week if any climber is interested im in northern nj morris county good pay to get tree on the ground thats it.I wanted to start the job thursday send me a message and we can talk thanks.Im a certified arborist safety is number one.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 21, 2009)

sharkfin12us said:


> I have a job one day this week if any climber is interested im in northern nj morris county good pay to get tree on the ground thats it.I wanted to start the job thursday send me a message and we can talk thanks.Im a certified arborist safety is number one.


i thought we had a deal man


----------



## fishercat (Jan 23, 2009)

*wish you were closer.*

even though it's not that bad of a drive.


----------

